# LCD interference?



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I recently bought a new HDTV to replace our RCA DLP. My OTA signals are 10 - 20% weaker than with the DLP. The antenna is in the same place, behind the TV. The only thing that has changed in the set up is the TV itself.

Do LCD TVs emit some sort of signals that are interfering with my indoor antenna?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

nevermind, I think I misunderstood you question.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Well, I bought a new TV and now my indoor antenna picks up signals about 10 - 20% less in strength than before. I'm wondering of LCD TV's may be emitting some sort of interference that would be causing less signal strength.

Channels that I had at 100% now come in at about 85%. Channels that were in the solid 80's are now in the low 70's. Channels that were in the low 60's are now struggling to lock at all (57% or better).

Does that clarify?


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

maybe your TV doesn't have a good tuner. the one on my LCD tv isn't very good.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

brant said:


> maybe your TV doesn't have a good tuner. the one on my LCD tv isn't very good.


I'm not using the TV's tuner. I have a 722. The 722 picked up signals about 15% better than the RCA's tuner did. The 722 and Sammy's tuner are on equal footing.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I would guess that the panel might be either denser, noisier or possibly both if the only item you changed is the display itself. I suggest you get the antenna up higher and possibly out of the house, if possible. That will surely solve the issue.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

I seem to recall people complaining about the backlights of the LCDs overwhelming the remote inputs - or was that plasma? Anyway..as _moman19_ offered, I'd try moving the antenna.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

It's plasma screens - they can emit enough IR to block the signals of some remotes, particularly for equipment designed before plasma displays were prevalent. 

(Equipment designers have since learned how to "work around" the IR "flood" from such displays.)


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I know my LCD tv emits enough IR interference for about the first 5 minutes that it's on that I can't use my Dish IR remote.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

But for the OP question. No the LCD should not emit anything to interfere with your DISH OTA antenna. However the whole panel may block or interfere with your signal. As suggested try moving your antenna to a different spot.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I had the antenna sitting on a dense foam "bridge" that was wedged between the back of the DLP and the wall. The antenna was pretty much level with the top of the TV. I used the same exact set up with the flat panel and signal reduction was immediate.

The old set up limits the vertical adjustment of the Jensen's rabbit ears, but signals were fine. I now have the antenna behind the panel sitting atop a 20" block, which allows vertical freedom. Signals are a little better on the block instead of on the "bridge". None the less, I can't do anything to get strength back to what it was with the DLP.

I am looking into getting a new indoor antenna. Either the Winegard SS 3000 or the Terk imitation (HDTVLP) of the Winegard, or a Terk TV5. An outdoor antenna is out of the question. Having the dish on top of our apartment on a sled is really pushing things. So, an indoor antenna is a must.


----------

